# FCG rig and ghost for less than $50



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I made this rig last year. I picked up a disco ball motor for $9.99 plus shipping.

wood - $10
screws - free (left over from my cemetery columns project)
washer - < $1
3 utility zipper pull hooks - < $1
fishing line - free (already had)
nuts - < $2
aluminum scrap - free
3 eye screws < $1

The disco ball motor specifications:
Power: 110V AC • Motor speed: 5 RPM • Weight capacity: 25 lbs.

FCG Motor1
FCG Motor2
FCG Motor3
FCG Washer
FCG Standoffs

I don't have a write up on this. If you have any questions I'd be happy to answer them. The aluminum parts were made on a lathe with scrap metal. The stand offs were needed to make sure the fishing line did not get caught up in the threaded line.

The important piece is the bit of aluminum that attaches the threaded rod to the shaft of the motor. The motor shaft had a pre-drilled hole that held a cotter pin. The pin was removed and a screw was drilled through the aluminum to lock it in place. Another hole was drilled to accept the threaded rod and 4 nuts were used to lock it in place and keep the rod from turning.

Ghost:
wig head - $4
metal coat hangers - free
cheese cloth - $8
rit whitener - $5

blacklight - already had one but they were about $10 at walmart

FCG Ghost in normal light
FCG with blacklight


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I plan on making one or more of these this year and your pics and notes will help. Thanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks for this post. It helps understand this a lot.


----------

